
Show HN: A tool to handle API downtime with 2 LOC - corentin88
https://dev.to/bearer/how-to-handle-api-downtime-with-2-lines-of-code-3nmn
======
corentin88
Author here. Curious about you handle APIs downtime on your side. By APIs, I'm
talking about third-parties APIs, like Stripe API, Twilio, Google APIs, etc.

